# Saint Luis Rey (Hon) Titan Natural Cigar Review - big cigar big flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful construction - just felt solid. Punched it and got a good draw. The flavor started a little spicy which is what I liked, though not as st...

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey (Hon) Titan Natural Cigar Review - big cigar big flavor


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I had one of these and really liked it. I appreciate your comment that you found the rothschild to be a little more flavorful. I found the flavor on the titan to be really good, but somewhat muted considering the ring size. I'll have to give a rothschild a shot. Thanks for the review!


----------

